# Brush Hog Help?



## ajf205

I am trying to identify a brush hog that was given to me by my father-in-law. I do not know the make or model. It is 3 point attached. There is a large pulley wheel and 4 or more smaller pulley wheels to operate the blades,I assume that these are operated by some kind of belt. I am looking for information so i can buy the belt and replace some bolts that are missing. I have attached some pictures for reference. Thank You.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum! I gotta say that I've never seen anything like that before. It's yellow which could make it a brush hog brand, but I believe king kutter and others are too. Sure looks like a seriously tough unit!


----------



## Argee

It reminds me of a finish mower. Are there belts in in that you cold measure?


----------



## farmall706

Looks like a woods rm59 too me


----------



## Thomas

Iagee w/Farmall706 earlier model tho.


----------



## ajf205

I believe the mower was painted a couple times, so the color may not be right.
There are no belts at all.
I will do a little research on the woods rm59 and see if i can find any matches.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## stephenscity

That looks to be a finish mower not a hog. I too belive it is a woods If you can;t find the model etc. I have used a string to run arond the pullets to get the belt length and measure the pulleys for the thickness.


----------



## Ken N Tx

stephenscity said:


> That looks to be a finish mower not a hog. I too belive it is a woods If you can;t find the model etc. I have used a string to run arond the pullets to get the belt length and measure the pulleys for the thickness.













Retailers that sell the belt for the RM306 models generally use the part number designated by Woods. The part number for the belt on the RM306-1 model is 24102. For the RM306-2 model, the part number is 31666, and the RM306-3 model’s part number is 33710.

Sizes

Among the three models, the belt sizes differ. The RM306-1 model’s belt is 7/8-inch by 233.7 inches. The RM306-2 model’s belt size is 5/8-inch by 217.5 inches, and the RM306-3 model uses a 5/8-inch by 177.3-inch belt.


Genuine or Replacement

Because the Woods RM306 mower is no longer manufactured, the belt may be a replacement part rather than a genuine Woods part. Although the belt isn’t manufactured by Woods, it works similar to the original part. An authorized Woods equipment dealer can suggest the best replacement belt for your mower.

Belt

The belt on a RM306 mower drives the mechanisms to operate the rotary cutting blades. The long belt wraps around at least seven mechanisms and requires a half twist and a full twist at two locations in the belt routing. 

Link

Woods Support Link
edro:


----------



## Medic_Steve

That is a woods finish mower, not a "Rotary cutter" such as a bush hog.


----------

